# Teal Ozomulsion



## Bottlefly (Apr 9, 2011)

Another rare color.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 19, 2011)

Nice, I saw the other too. Not being familiar, are the usually clear or amber?


----------



## Bottlefly (Apr 20, 2011)

Almost always amber.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 20, 2011)

Very nice Ralph and welcome back. Did you get my email?


----------



## Bottlefly (Apr 20, 2011)

Yes, thank you for your response.


----------



## Plumbata (Apr 21, 2011)

Awesome color on that bottle. Great find.


----------



## riverdiver (Apr 27, 2011)

I found one of those last summer at the bottom of a lake, only mine was cracked in half. I kept it though because of the color.


----------



## Bottlefly (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks for the picture.  That is only the second one in that color I've seen.  I also have another ozomulsion in cobalt.  I am a collector of common bottles in uncommon colors.  Check out the green Milk of Magnesia.  I know it's not that old, but rare/off colors in the ABM era are rare indeed since everything became so formulaic.  I may be mistaken, maybe they are as common as three leaf clovers, but I haven't seen another.


----------



## glass man (May 8, 2011)

LOVE COLORS!Had no idea they came in another color then amber!!JAMIE


----------

